# Duck Blinds in the Bay



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

We hunted in Rockport this past weekend. I was always under the impression that a person could build a blind in the flats but couldn't "Claim It" or keep others from hunting it....first come, first serve.

However, when we arrived to our spot on Sunday morning we found a door and a lock on the blind. 

Is this illegal?

We hunted it anyway, just crawled through the doggy door.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'd hate to get to a blind that I built one morning and find someone in it. Legal or not I don't think hunting someone elses blind is the right thing to do.

TH


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

TH,

Should one person be able to claim that prized spot on the bay? We know that there are guide services that build lots of blinds and fight everyone off these spots. 

Like you, I wouldn't climb into to someone's blind. However, I don't think someone should be able to claim a spot because they built a blind there. Everyone should have equal access to the good spots.

Maybe they should do away with permament blinds on public waters. Make everyone put up temporary blinds. 

Just my 2 cents....

EBHunter


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Its been years since i hunted bays, but hopefully in the next years I"ll be getting back to it. I never did like a fixed blind. Can't move with the birds. Not sure I"m sold on a boat blind either, but then packing around a portable toss up blind seems to be a good idea. We usually had best luck trying to get out and see where birds where in the evening, then pop up in that same area in the dark the next AM and even without a blind but good camo we had good luck.

Jeff


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Legally you are correct, you can build a blind on public water but you don't own it. As far as the lock goes, I don't see why somebody couldn't put a lock on a blind to keep others out, but I don't think they would have any recourse if you broke the lock or climbed over, as ya'll apparently did. 

I don't hunt blinds that much, but have a few. If I wanted to hunt one of my blinds and somebody else was in it, I would not be too happy about it. If you do your homework and scout before you hunt, there are plenty of good spots to hunt along the shorelines and coves, and you don't have to worry about birds being blind shy or altercations. Realize that most of those blinds are owned by guides, and are used for business. If you are hunting out of one of thier blinds and preventing them from doing so, you are interfering with thier livelihood, which they probably wouldn't take too kindly too.

EBHunter, I agree. Nobody should be able to claim a spot on the bay as thier own. When I am scouting I pay little attention to the blinds. If I find an area that is holding birds, but there is a blind in the vicinity, I will still hunt there, just not in the blind. If you tried to avoid the duck blinds in Rockport there would be no where to hunt, they are everywhere.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I have found its not the spot so much as the quality of the blind I use to build sunken dry blinds that were at marsh level and the ducks would commit suicide. And others would sit in what looked like a deer blind you could see across the bay and then sky blast at any passer by's because they would not decoy. Spend a little time before the season and build your own blind. I know legally you have the right to hunt someone elses blind but I wouldn't do it or advise it.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i agree with ya milo. Just put in a few hours scouting, and you will kill more birds sitting in the grass. And that way you for sure wont have any issues with ticked off guides. I wont even think about hunting some one elses blind in the morning...cause just think about how that would make you feel. I think it is dis-respectful to hunt others blinds. Once in a while, i will hunt one in the evening after fishing or something, but never in the morning.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I took off work Fri. and scouted out a place in Bayside..Built a blind b/c my brother and some friend were coming down to hunt..Got there Sat. morn at 5:30 ( an hour before legal time) to set up and there were already decoys on my brand new blind.. This guys comes in thru the marsh and says he didn't see the blind until it was too late ***.. he then sits on a bucket about 15 yards behind the blind with a loud whistle and a 7 month old lab running around flaring ducks *** again..good thing the ducks were thick and I got my limit anyway..as we were leaving I saw him climb into my blind.. 

what are people like this thinking oh yea THEIR NOT.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I know the combination to their lock...

8-7-0


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Public land is public land and it's first come.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

on one hunt, we hunted in this blind and the owner came up and he politely asked me if he could hunt in the blind he built w/ us. we said thats cool and we all shot ducks. we just didnt talk about public domain. but he wasnt a happy hunter i know that. thats public hunting though.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Duck blinds*

We have had to put doors and locks on several blinds in the Rockport area over the last 2 seasons. We also put a new door and lock on 2 blinds over the split this year. The major problem is, when you go to the enormous trouble of building and brushing a blind, you want the blind to stay in good condition. We often find piles of beer bottles, other trash, and the brush knocked down by hunters who never put one bit of work into the blind.

The reason we have to put locks and doors on the blinds is exactly the same as someone locking up their fishing cabin/camp. Many of these are also on public property (floating cabins, houseboats), but you wouldn't just walk in to someones fish camp with out asking them first.

If you want to hunt a particular blind, PLEASE ask a few of the local guides, and they will tell you who built/brushed the blind. Then you can get in contact with that person and ask them if you can hunt it on certain days. If not, there are miles and miles of grass shoreline or ponds to hunt, where you can set up some brush in the grass and kill just as many birds.

Common sense would be: NEVER hunt in a blind you didn't build, or get permission to hunt. But, if you do hunt someone elses blind, please leave things the way you found them and wait until at least 30 min. before shooting time to set-up, to make sure no-one else is going to hunt it.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Redfish Rick said:


> We have had to put doors and locks on several blinds in the Rockport area over the last 2 seasons. We also put a new door and lock on 2 blinds over the split this year. The major problem is, when you go to the enormous trouble of building and brushing a blind, you want the blind to stay in good condition. We often find piles of beer bottles, other trash, and the brush knocked down by hunters who never put one bit of work into the blind.
> 
> The reason we have to put locks and doors on the blinds is exactly the same as someone locking up their fishing cabin/camp. Many of these are also on public property (floating cabins, houseboats), but you wouldn't just walk in to someones fish camp with out asking them first.
> 
> ...


Well said a lot of people wouldn't mind one bit if you asked them for permission before you hunt. How would you feel if you go through the trouble of building sinking and brushing blinds before the season and you get out there and someone who didn't do anything at all is hunting in it. Is it legal? Yes but is it right?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

It's PUBLIC LAND.....you build a blind in a spot i regularly hunt and i will thank you. If you want your own private duck hole, go pay some money and join a lease.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Then why don't you build your own blind instead of using other peoples? Not being a jerk just an honest question.


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Dang tough. Respect should rule. But it won't. See it all the time on public hunts. Its why i try to stray away from easy access. Less people equals less headaches.

I am not sure at all though how I feel about someone building blinds on public land and locking them. Somehow it seems against the grain, but that was solved in NF lands but outlawing permanent blinds for deer hunting. Almost worked but I find plenty of permanent new blinds in the NF and I don't go back by them, finding my own areas. 

Still think some of your best luck will be just watching birds and hunting in the grass. Blinds get burned out and then what do you do when they decide to feed in other areas....

I know even if I went with a guide I'd rather sit in the grass on a good spot than a comfortable blind with little chance of luck. BTDT with goose hunts. Nice dry great blind. Most geese flared bad. i'd have rather been laying in a canal on the edge and shooting geese than just watching.

Jeff


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Because i don't like to advertise where I hunt.....you build a blind and thats just asking people to hunt there. It is much easier just to hunt the banks with a portable blind/cover.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Or maybe just offer to help repair/brush the blind next season. Who knows, you might become good hunting buddies with guys who have some blinds in locations you hunt often.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Redfish Rick said:


> Or maybe just offer to help repair/brush the blind next season. Who knows, you might become good hunting buddies with guys who have some blinds in locations you hunt often.


When someone builds a blind it vary rarely stays between two groups like that. Other people will always find it and hunt it too, then you fight off more and more people.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Well I guess that is why people are starting to lock the blinds now.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Fishaholic said:


> Well I guess that is why people are starting to lock the blinds now.


I've seen alot of locked blinds tore down or spontaneously combusted.....


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

bayourat said:


> I've seen alot of locked blinds tore down or spontaneously combusted.....


Thats wrong on so many levels I'll leave it for the others..


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

What ever happened to common courtesy? Burning down or tearing down someone else's blind? Unbelievable.

gary


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

GonnaMissR said:


> Thats wrong on so many levels I'll leave it for the others..


I have NEVER did either to a blind. I was just stating what i have seen.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

If you build a blind in a public area, it should not even be legal to lock it, IMO. I agree with the respect of other's property, but if you build something on public land (ie, land that everyone owns), I say first come, first served and the early bird gets the worm. That is just the way it is on public land. Private land is obviously a different story.

Again, I don't condone damage to anyone's property, but I can't see asking John Q. Public to wait around a blind built on public land until 30 minutes before shooting time to make sure whoever built it doesn't show up. You take a risk building a blind on public land and that risk is that you are spending your time to build something with no guarantees that you will get to use it if someone beats you there.

Same with deer hunting on public land. You can scout all you want, but that doesn't mean someone won't be in your spot when you get there in the morning at the national forest. Same with fishing, nobody owns the spot you want to wade, and someone beats you to it, you have to move elsewhere.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

jeffscout said:


> If you build a blind in a public area, it should not even be legal to lock it, IMO. I agree with the respect of other's property, but if you build something on public land (ie, land that everyone owns), I say first come, first served and the early bird gets the worm. That is just the way it is on public land. Private land is obviously a different story.
> 
> Again, I don't condone damage to anyone's property, but I can't see asking John Q. Public to wait around a blind built on public land until 30 minutes before shooting time to make sure whoever built it doesn't show up. You take a risk building a blind on public land and that risk is that you are spending your time to build something with no guarantees that you will get to use it if someone beats you there.
> 
> Same with deer hunting on public land. You can scout all you want, but that doesn't mean someone won't be in your spot when you get there in the morning at the national forest. Same with fishing, nobody owns the spot you want to wade, and someone beats you to it, you have to move elsewhere.


I agree with your views, Jeff.

I personally built, not "own", a few blinds in the local bays, and if I get beat there by someone else its my own fault, I am not one to run people out of blinds. I don't mind people hunting the blinds I built, all I ask is to leave them as you found them.

I hunt a lot of different spots that blinds are not neccesary in since there is sufficient natural vegetation. But if someone were to put a blind in one of those holes that i hunt a lot, you better bet that I will jump in it.

Putting a lock on a blind is useless, if someone wants to get in they are going to get in.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

hey guys

just wanted to add a comment or 2, only because i was discussing this with TP&W just a couple of weeks ago...

duck blinds built in the flats are public property, nobody owns them even though you might have built them, they are first come first serve and that's from TP&W....

the comment about using a fishing cabin or what not, those cabins are built and paid for by legally buying a permit from the state, so yes, those are PRIVATE property.

the duck blinds are a little different, like stated above, my first thing would be out of respect, try to find out who built it and ask if it's okay to hunt it, but that's just me...

just my .02

good luck on your hunts! :brew2:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe this is even up for debate. If you build something on public land you are flat out donating that property to the public. So you donate something to the public and put a lock on it? That sort of behavior is ridiculous. I understand about the blind being trashed, but it's not your blind anymore it's the public's blind and they have the same claim to it as you because you've donated it to said public. I hunt public land all the time, never would hunt someone else's blind because I don't want to get shot or shoot somebody and I know both party's tempers would be flaring to the extreme at 6:00 in the morning. As for the guides and their livelihood, tough, they want their own private blinds they need to lease some property. They build it on public land then it's donated to the public and they forfeit ownership immediately.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

seen it, bought the tshirt, etc... it happens. world is full of all sorts of people.
Ethics is what you do when your out by your self. If your the type to burn blinds, knock em down, so be it. You must be madder at them ducks than I. 
I'll continue to maintain and brush what blinds I have available to me, and if some one beats me to it, i Move on. them birds move around abit.
Hasnt much happened in the past, I'm usually the first one out and last one in. 

If a permit system comes up...so be it. If I end up in a layup blind great. I will say that a nice blind allows all sorts of people to hunt, elderly, real young, extra assistance persons...etc, not just the ones who want to walk in throw dekes, sit in cold water with a north wind blowing 15-20.

The answer to the question is yes it public, yes it first come first serve. The reality is ...what kind of ethics are you gonna pass on? 

Good huntin


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I've built many blinds that I have never hunted and hunted many I havent built. That being said we found the best thing to do is lay in the marsh, cover your self with a couple palmetto branches and be still. After mid season the ducks arent to fond of those big taco stands.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

jeffscout said:


> If you build a blind in a public area, it should not even be legal to lock it, IMO. I agree with the respect of other's property, but if you build something on public land (ie, land that everyone owns), I say first come, first served and the early bird gets the worm. That is just the way it is on public land. Private land is obviously a different story.
> 
> Again, I don't condone damage to anyone's property, but I can't see asking John Q. Public to wait around a blind built on public land until 30 minutes before shooting time to make sure whoever built it doesn't show up. You take a risk building a blind on public land and that risk is that you are spending your time to build something with no guarantees that you will get to use it if someone beats you there.
> 
> Same with deer hunting on public land. You can scout all you want, but that doesn't mean someone won't be in your spot when you get there in the morning at the national forest. Same with fishing, nobody owns the spot you want to wade, and someone beats you to it, you have to move elsewhere.


Dang Straight..Hunting has always been early bird gets the worm. If I was a guide I think I would build enough blinds to have some backups. The laws also allow you to guide on public land, I don't like it but it is what it is.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Very interesting debate..And this is all over killing A DUCK? Hmmm, ya'll must be better cooks than me...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

First, lemme say that it is EXTREMELY rare that I would hunt someone elses blind. They offer a poor form of cover, and generally provide for poor shot selection after the first couple weeks of the season. The only times I can ever remember hunting someone else's blind are on weekdays or evenings when I needed to hunt fast. However I see nothing wrong with it, it is public and ethical if the owner is not there. It is not ethical to set up within 2-300 yards if the owner is there, though. It is also not ethical for the owner to hunt his blind when I was already hunting 100 yards from it, and this happens a BUNCH.

Second, I have built blinds on the bays before, and had people beat me to them, and thought nothing of going somewhere else. On public, you should always have a plan B.

Third, I have gotten cussed out, threatened, decoys run over, etc. when I set up on a shoreline or in a pond "too close" to a blind - when I was there an hour before they were.

Fourth, though I have no intention of hunting anyone's blind, I will personally shoot a lock off of any blind on public water (except of course permitted areas) if I see a lock. It just isn't right or ethical, and is basically an attempt to steal from the public. Every time I've ever seen this type of unethical behavior, it's been the type from my "third" above. I consider it doing them a favor to NOT burn down their blind, which I have never done.

Blinds on the open bay are an eyesore and a navigation hazard. They should be outlawed, as they are nothing short of littering. Kids and the elderly can hunt just fine from boat blinds if the need arises. I guess you could say I've seen the light, I don't build blinds on open water any more. I would be more than happy to run blind cleanups and burnings like we do for crab traps each year.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Third Coast Fishing said:


> Very interesting debate..And this is all over killing A DUCK? Hmmm, ya'll must be better cooks than me...


Want some duck sausage?


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

capn said:


> Blinds on the open bay are an eyesore and a navigation hazard. They should be outlawed, as they are nothing short of littering. Kids and the elderly can hunt just fine from boat blinds if the need arises. I guess you could say I've seen the light, I don't build blinds on open water any more. I would be more than happy to run blind cleanups and burnings like we do for crab traps each year.


Agree with the navigational issues. Only problem with having a blind cleanup using fire is that the blind would only burn to the waterline and then it would be even harder to see. Old blinds really need to be pulled out completely, or they will eat a lower unit or two.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Duck blinds, pubic land, high fences, how much for a 12 point, shooting animals over a feeder, drives, electric calls, bow hunt, bow fishing, gigging, hunting pigs/deer with dogs, croaker, lost bird part of your limit ... whatever. All Good Topics for discussion, All related to an extent. So many wrong ways out there to do something and the only right way is determined by each individual who thinks their way is the one true way to do something. 

Yup, the blinds in the bays are public. Navigational problems Maybe. Eyesores sometimes. Effective way of hunting...Yes- to some. 

Good evening.


----------



## duckiller (Feb 6, 2006)

Permanent blinds should be illegal on all public land. Period.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Let's ban the Ducks from public land! Problem solved! Next?? :biggrin:


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

In some respects I agree, in some respects I disagree. Banning permanent blinds on public land is not the way to go. And I would definitely never destroy a blind someone else had built. 

BUT, i think alot of the anger that comes from the guides (that posted on here) generates from their feelings that they make a living doing this and they "own" the bay. This attitude has become very apparent to me over the past 20 years of being outdoors. To me, this attitude, is why they cut in front of you at the boat ramp, and fly past you in the no-wake zones, and run over your decoy spreads with their fan boat. I would think this type of attitude is counter destructive to making a living. 

I'm not saying they should come up and pour me a cup of coffee and wish me good luck if I'm hunting in a duck blind they built. But they deffinitely shouldn't be a pr!ck about it either. You guides know the law, if you don't want to take the chance of someone hunting a blind you built on public water.....Don't Build one, or guide on private land.

I can personally say, because of the actions of a few @sshole guides I will never pay for an inshore fishing or guided duck hunt....But I will keep hunting public duck blinds....locks or not.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Geezuphosdn- Bad apples in every proffession, Sorry that you have had a bad expeirance with "guides in the past". Tell you what... I'm feeling all Christmassy inside-Allow me to have a go at trying to change your feelings on some guides. All you got to do is PM me a date in January 07 and you got a trip for some ducks. All you got to do is get down here. No wool over your eyes you'll get the same guided trip I offer every other paying cusotmer. 
Two caveats, you need to bring a Kid(doesnt have to be yours) under 16 on the hunt, and last you give a report either good or bad on me and my opperation. 

Not all "Guides" are what you describe. let me prove it to you.


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

Years ago, we built a blind on W. Gal bay. On opening day when we arrived to where the blind was supposed to be there was nothing left but 4 burned corner posts. I guess some guys think they DO own the marsh. After that, I stayed in the riverbottom. More mallards there anyway!
CP


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very nice gesture on your part..your a good man..


Hogheaven said:


> Geezuphosdn- Bad apples in every proffession, Sorry that you have had a bad expeirance with "guides in the past". Tell you what... I'm feeling all Christmassy inside-Allow me to have a go at trying to change your feelings on some guides. All you got to do is PM me a date in January 07 and you got a trip for some ducks. All you got to do is get down here. No wool over your eyes you'll get the same guided trip I offer every other paying cusotmer.
> Two caveats, you need to bring a Kid(doesnt have to be yours) under 16 on the hunt, and last you give a report either good or bad on me and my opperation.
> 
> Not all "Guides" are what you describe. let me prove it to you.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

I solved this problem by not brushing any of my blinds. Wrap them in the porta blind stuff and zip tie it. Take it with me when done. So far only the Osprey's are using the blinds.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

If not for these eye sores we wouldn't have all these nice paintings of fishing and hunting with an eye sore as part of the background. I say build your own or find one that has been abandoned and rebrush it up. But don't wake up and say I'm headed duck hunting I guess I'll just crawl in someone elses blind.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Redfish Rick said:


> Or maybe just offer to help repair/brush the blind next season. Who knows, you might become good hunting buddies with guys who have some blinds in locations you hunt often.


Call me if you need help brushing, building or repairing blinds.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Hogheaven said:


> Geezuphosdn- Bad apples in every proffession, Sorry that you have had a bad expeirance with "guides in the past". Tell you what... I'm feeling all Christmassy inside-Allow me to have a go at trying to change your feelings on some guides. All you got to do is PM me a date in January 07 and you got a trip for some ducks. All you got to do is get down here. No wool over your eyes you'll get the same guided trip I offer every other paying cusotmer.
> Two caveats, you need to bring a Kid(doesnt have to be yours) under 16 on the hunt, and last you give a report either good or bad on me and my opperation.
> 
> Not all "Guides" are what you describe. let me prove it to you.


I will admit, that I know full well I should cut Hogheaven some slack and give him the benefit of the doubt. After all, I believe it is mostly the duck only guides that are trying to run multiple parties by dropping people off in the blinds that cause the most problems, rather than guides who play the game all year. Those guys are just trying to make a quick buck and won't let ethics or other hunters get in the way of that buck.

But I tell ya, when it is nearly EVERY weekend that some "guide" is attempting to ruin your hunt for hunting too close to "their" blind or in "their" bay, and it's different guides most of the time, it's really hard to think well of any of them. In my years of heading down south on the coast, I've had exactly 1 positive run in with a guide, and it was because he apologized to us for the actions of his part time partner. I can't count how many times I've had "guides" cut in line at the ramp, run over decoys, threaten, cuss, drift fish right outside our decoys, park an airboat right next to us, set up way too close, shoot/sky bust to flair birds off us, etc. I don't have any of these problems with other non-guided hunters out there, except that I've had them set up too close and sky bust.

While I'm sure that there are good ones out there, and by all likelihood Hogheaven is one of them, they need to do a much better job of policing their own and putting a stop to the things listed above, and locks on blinds.

And I'll try to stop being so judgmental against them.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*blinds on the bay*

Two Words Public Domain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> I know the combination to their lock...
> 
> 8-7-0


thats the one i was thinking of


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

capn said:


> I will admit, that I know full well I should cut Hogheaven some slack and give him the benefit of the doubt. After all, I believe it is mostly the duck only guides that are trying to run multiple parties by dropping people off in the blinds that cause the most problems, rather than guides who play the game all year. Those guys are just trying to make a quick buck and won't let ethics or other hunters get in the way of that buck.
> 
> But I tell ya, when it is nearly EVERY weekend that some "guide" is attempting to ruin your hunt for hunting too close to "their" blind or in "their" bay, and it's different guides most of the time, it's really hard to think well of any of them. In my years of heading down south on the coast, I've had exactly 1 positive run in with a guide, and it was because he apologized to us for the actions of his part time partner. I can't count how many times I've had "guides" cut in line at the ramp, run over decoys, threaten, cuss, drift fish right outside our decoys, park an airboat right next to us, set up way too close, shoot/sky bust to flair birds off us, etc. I don't have any of these problems with other non-guided hunters out there, except that I've had them set up too close and sky bust.
> 
> ...


Cap'n! That was you? A little difference over a concrete pit blind at what we'll leave as an un-named location? If not you, it was me and somebody else. LOL. I'll never forget that day, or the others... just glad to get the Hades out of the guide business. Every body should. God put them fish and ducks there for every one's enjoyment, not to make their freakin' house payments.

Of course, that's just my opinion. I could be wrong. But it feels right to me.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Not me apparently, I don't know where any concrete pit blinds are in public water. I would love to figure out who the guide was I had an altercation with last year though. Game Warden knew who he was, but wouldn't give me a name because he knew I wasn't going to drop it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Seems to me a concrete pit blind in public water is a bad accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

I still have my friend, but we ain't pardners in that venture any more. Probably happens a lot when you got one guy goin' full throttle all the time, and one tryin' to keep the peace. Them poor fellers from San Antone, or where ever they was from sure got a shower! 

I'm like, dayum! That seemed a little harsh.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

This arguement could go on forever depending on if you are a weekend hunter or an everyday guide. I have to say that I have been hunting in blinds before and the fan boats just run right by us 10 yds away like they didn't know we were there and once they heard us busting birds, they came back and dropped off a guy to just sky blast and scare off everything around. It actually helped us though because there were so many ducks landed on the water that they weren't decoying and once they started sky busting, we were back in business. Ha. Anyway, This was a blind that we built and there is no way i could see myself crawling through a doggie door to go hunting. I have had some bad impressions of guides too, so if anyone wants to throw me a free hunting trip, im all ears. LOL.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

I hunt public land and have a blind in a public area. Other people hunt it maybe 2-3 times a year, I keep it up and brushed and decoys out. The only thing I have a problem with is people not leaving like they find it. They leave trash in the blind, and door open, and sometimes remove brush. Other than there have been no issues. Just be nice if someone is in your blind, and also if you get in someone else blind be nice and just move on if they want to hunt it, remeber they put in the work for that blind and they have dibs on it. Also I have heard of people inviting strangers to hunt with them if they are in there blind when they get there alot of times. So what ever the case just be kind, us hunters got to stick together.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Ledge said:


> remeber they put in the work for that blind and they have dibs on it. Also I have heard of people inviting strangers to hunt with them if they are in there blind when they get there alot of times.


Uhhh, no, they don't have dibs. Not in any way shape form or fashion. It is however good manners for the occupants of the blind to invite the blind builder to hunt with them if he shows up late. The blind builder can't invite the occupants to hunt when they were already hunting.


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, I'm here, might as well throw a couple cents in. I've seen and heard more than enough of both sides of the question to last several lifetimes, and I think TPW&D would save a lot of folks a lot of aggravation if they just completely banned the durn things and make every body pull 'em up. At one time I was all for keepin' the weekenders out of 'em, being' that that is just how I was raised in the tradition of finding and claiming your own spot. But with so many out of towners comin' in and the ensuing crowds, I've taken a different stance. Get rid of all of em', force the public to invest in their own boat blind or make 'em hunt the beach. But get rid of the dang stilt blinds and that cures that problem once and for all. To Hades with the tradition of sportsmen's etiquette, there ain't no sportsmen left, any way. Callin' some body a sportsman nowadays is like callin' some one that robs with a gun a gunman. That ain't no gunman! That's just a yahoo with a gun! I'm a gunman and I ain't no robber! And nothin' takes the sport outta me quicker than some yahoo chunkin' anchor right beside me just because he saw me catch a fish, or some yahoo otherwise not givin' me just a little space. So, since that ain't gonna ever happen again, I ain't no sportsman, neither. I'm just about to move to Alaska or some dang place that can afford a feller some hot dang elbow room. 

I go out to get a little space and peace and quiet and first rattle out of the box, here comes ol' Bill Dance,Bill Jordan, and Mark Solsin wannabes slidin' up at full throttle like they was just a-tryin' ta get my goat and all that sportsmanship I've worked on since forever goes flyin' out the window. 'Bout the same when I see some yahoo huntin' one of my blinds I'm tryin' to rest. Well, no more on the blind score 'cause I'm pullin' em. Gonna get me a 18 or 20 foot Alumiweld skiff and a fancy boat blind and when I find a spot I like I just might camp there 'til my two day possession limit is accumulated. And every body that don't like it, especially them future former guide friends of mine can just eat fish heads if it bothers them so much. At least I'll only be takin' up so much space at one time, and if that happens to be too close to "their" blind, I got several game warden pals' cell phone numbers on my cell phone's speed dial. We've all been through this before. They, or y'all can have the whole rest of the bay, just stear clear of that shaggy ol' boat blind cuz the guy inside is nuts, crazy bad, walkin' and screamin' anger management trainin' material, bull goose bozo.  

Turned out to be more like 20 dollars than two cents. Sorry, keep the change. hwell: 

Y'all have a nice day, now, ya hear!:texasflag


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I often wondered why it was prohibited for deer blinds to be left in the national Forest for more than a few days..........................I see now!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Who is this?*



Whooper said:


> Well, I'm here, might as well throw a couple cents in. I've seen and heard more than enough of both sides of the question to last several lifetimes, and I think TPW&D would save a lot of folks a lot of aggravation if they just completely banned the durn things and make every body pull 'em up. At one time I was all for keepin' the weekenders out of 'em, being' that that is just how I was raised in the tradition of finding and claiming your own spot. But with so many out of towners comin' in and the ensuing crowds, I've taken a different stance. Get rid of all of em', force the public to invest in their own boat blind or make 'em hunt the beach. But get rid of the dang stilt blinds and that cures that problem once and for all. To Hades with the tradition of sportsmen's etiquette, there ain't no sportsmen left, any way. Callin' some body a sportsman nowadays is like callin' some one that robs with a gun a gunman. That ain't no gunman! That's just a yahoo with a gun! I'm a gunman and I ain't no robber! And nothin' takes the sport outta me quicker than some yahoo chunkin' anchor right beside me just because he saw me catch a fish, or some yahoo otherwise not givin' me just a little space. So, since that ain't gonna ever happen again, I ain't no sportsman, neither. I'm just about to move to Alaska or some dang place that can afford a feller some hot dang elbow room.
> 
> I go out to get a little space and peace and quiet and first rattle out of the box, here comes ol' Bill Dance,Bill Jordan, and Mark Solsin wannabes slidin' up at full throttle like they was just a-tryin' ta get my goat and all that sportsmanship I've worked on since forever goes flyin' out the window. 'Bout the same when I see some yahoo huntin' one of my blinds I'm tryin' to rest. Well, no more on the blind score 'cause I'm pullin' em. Gonna get me a 18 or 20 foot Alumiweld skiff and a fancy boat blind and when I find a spot I like I just might camp there 'til my two day possession limit is accumulated. And every body that don't like it, especially them future former guide friends of mine can just eat fish heads if it bothers them so much. At least I'll only be takin' up so much space at one time, and if that happens to be too close to "their" blind, I got several game warden pals' cell phone numbers on my cell phone's speed dial. We've all been through this before. They, or y'all can have the whole rest of the bay, just stear clear of that shaggy ol' boat blind cuz the guy inside is nuts, crazy bad, walkin' and screamin' anger management trainin' material, bull goose bozo.
> 
> ...


Hey Whopper,

You sure smell like Infamous J.

You can type all the Hillbilly grammer you want. But your posts have flawless punctuation, and sentence structure. You have some intense writing skills.









You aren't as dumb as you would like everyone to beleive.

You sure sound like the same guy who was messing with Crow last week about Grasslands WMA.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

whooper i agree no blinds in the bay as most people build them then hunt them once or twice and then they are a hazard to others !!! pluse when i have built one some jack [email protected]@ hunts it all week " *yes that is you guides* " so they can let theirs rest some


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> Hey Whopper,
> 
> You sure smell like Infamous J.
> 
> ...


Hey, jabx1962! That's Whooper, like the crane. No offense taken as it happens all the time. Guess Whopper wouldn'ta been a bad choice, neither.

My name would fit, cuz a J I am, but I ain't that feller. 'Just infamous in my own right. Don't know 'bout the punctuation. Always gave me fits. I surely do appreciate the kind words, though. Don't get many of those as adamantly as I feel about some things. And, truth be told, I don't think any one could be as dumb as I try to act, but it's a camo that keeps some of the net-bullies from raggin' on me so hard. Plus, I just took this style cuz I'm more of a hand with a skinnin' or fillet knife than I am with a keyboard. Just pluggin' along, like an ol' cowboy on a slow horse tryin' not to get cyber-scalped.

Looks like I need to do a search of Grasslands WMA and see what I missed.

Again, Pardner, thanks for the cheer. I promise I won't let it go to my noggin.

Best wishes for you and yourn.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Excuse me....*

Here's my comments, for whatever their worth....

As has already been stated, if you build a blind on public land, you have no more right to use that blind that John Q. Public. That's the law, good or bad.

As far as putting locks on the blinds, that has been tried before years ago - and whoever does that is taking a BIG risk. In case in 1987 in POC, the exact same thing happened and a guide tried to force someone out of a blind. In that ruling, the judge held for the defendant (blind squatter) and the guide (builder) was fined $2000 for "locking the blind". I was a witness for the plantiff in this case and it was an eye-opener.

The ruling and precedent is that it is ILLEGAL to prevent access to any public land, or portion of land, or blind on public land. Since then, I've heard (but have no specific details) of this ruling being upheld in several other cases.

I know that guides spend a lot and time, money, and effort to construct blinds and it puts them in a bind if a blind is expected to be open for their paying customers, but is occupied that morning. It sucks...but too bad, that the way it is. Personally, I can sympathize a lot - but it gets my dander up when these folks (personally) complain when they are making a living off a resource that does not belong to them (personally).

In the "olden" days, it was common practice to set out your decoys the evening before on the blind you intended to hunt. It was common courtesy that if you saw a blind with decoys - stay away.

However, nowadays I realize that common courtesy is in short supply and leaving decoys out is an open invitation to theft. That sucks too!

Perhaps we need to revisit the laws....I dunno...

My suggestions are as follows.....

If you are a guide, and you want to make sure your blinds are free...get there early...maybe have a helper "squat" the blind... If you can't do that, then be prepared with lots of alternate sites. Don't have any expectations that the resources or places are they for your personal commercial use - in other words, don't have any sense of entitlement. (I know a LOT of guides personally, and the vast majority of them are pretty cool and wouldn't dream of "locking" a blind).

I have been in blinds that have a plaque affixed stating who build the build and a contact number. Personally, I think this should be a law. It would help alleviate many of these issues - for responsible and respectful "squatters".

If you DO lock a blind, don't be upset if you find your lock broken or gone, and / or somebody in your blind - expect it's going to happen.

For those who are blind "squatters"....

Again, in the olden days it was considered impolite to use somebody's else blind. Not so much as the work, time, and money that went into the blind - but the fact that owner may want to use it - or the fact it might be strategically located in a flyway in relation to other blinds and you might screw up somebody else's hunt.

BTW, I was brought up that evening hunts were taboo. I was taught that birds should be left unmolested before nightfall, and if you MUST hunt - it should be done in alternate areas, far away from the main stream flyways.

Also, I was also brought up that if someone wasn't in a blind 15 minutes before shooting, then that blind was fair-game to use (provided someone else wasn't hunting nearby where you might interfere with their flight patterns).

I still use this rule-of-thumb, and I have occaisionaly over the years used someone else blind. I used to use a blind with a plaque, and I would call the dude up and ask if he was going to use the blind on such-and-such date. I did that for YEARS when I was younger and hunted regularly and NEVER once was refused. Nowdays, I only hunt once or twice every couple of years - and recently it's just been more convienent to book a trip with guide.

If you do decide to blind squat, then BY ALL MEANS, you should leave the blind in as good - or better - shape that how you found it.

In conclusion, you are right and just for complaining about anyone who is inconsiderate, rude, and trashes out or uses a blind you built. But as soon as you take steps to prevent access or try to force someone out, you immediately become IN THE WRONG. Likewise, you are perfect right and just if you use a blind someone else built if you are considerate (trying to check who built it, waiting until 15-minutes before entering) about how/when you use it, and if you take care of it. But as soon as you leave your trash, tear it up, or "claim" it early as your own - you immediately become IN THE WRONG.

Unfortunately....there are always going to be a lot of people in the wrong.....


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Seems to me a concrete pit blind in public water is a bad accident waiting to happen.


Sorry, Pard, I was just parousin' the thread, seein' if I missed any thing, and sure 'nuff, I DID! Them ol' concrete pits is a-way up on the flats in skinny, skinny water where ya cain't even run a outboard, no more. They got it all flagged up as a no-prop zone and just in case some hard head is bound and determined to mess hisself up, there's at least two reflector poles on each one.

There was one such incident where a not-so-smart feller run over one, but not much come of it since he was evidently some what over-imbibulated. And though I can still hunt 'em, I'm kinda glad to be without that liability, and the chance that some body else might run over another one, too.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

This is a messed up post.. Now my 2 cents.
IF YOU BUILD A BLIND ON PUBLIC WATERS..iT BELONGS TO ANYONE & EVERYONE..
Your right as an Owner just flew out the door ,....
Public MEANS-PUBLIC.
Dont go on a rant & cry about it..I sure as heck dont even want to hear a bunch of whinning.Every year someone biaches about the same thing..Dont like it..Get a lease
Oxx..


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't hear no whinning. My speakers must be broke!hwell:


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

DANG!! whooper,, After reading your page 6, I was ready to launch and go kick some *****.
I don't even duck hunt!!!
This is apparently a very touchy subject, so I am backing out.


----------



## Canard Gris (Oct 23, 2006)

This age old problem will eventually be solved.

Someone is going to get shot and killed over a blind.

Some of the "guides" [delivery services] are already pushing the envelope by running at hunters as they are putting out their spread. The airboats are also running over decoys and disrupting hunts.

Give it time. It wont be long before we are reading about duck hunters or guides being shot.

And that is the shame that public duck hunting has become when guides are allowed to operate on public land.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree that there are some guides out there giving thier profession a bad name. I hunted a shoreline spot Saturday & Sunday and both days had guides run straight through my decoys. Saturday morning one airboat even ran between my blocks and the shoreline, less than 10 yards from where we were sitting in the grass. These guys need to know that some of us recognize them and thier boats! 

That being said, there are guides who are very professional, ethical and all around good guys, Hogheaven being one of them. We need to be careful not to stereotype all of them because some of them are bad apples.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"when I find a spot I like I just might camp there 'til my two day possession limit is accumulated."

Sounds like you mean in one day, why not just say I'll hunt two days if that is what you meant? Becuase to me it sounds like you mean to do it in one.

"I got several game warden pals' cell phone numbers on my cell phone's speed dial."

They might not like you working the possesion limit "grey area".


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont want to go to all the work to build a blind and find somewone with the guts to use it. I dont believe folks anymore. You can build one rite next to mine if you want but bust in and use what even I put together oohh man. Whats this world coming to??

Charlie


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

MilosMaster said:


> I agree that there are some guides out there giving thier profession a bad name. I hunted a shoreline spot Saturday & Sunday and both days had guides run straight through my decoys. Saturday morning one airboat even ran between my blocks and the shoreline, less than 10 yards from where we were sitting in the grass. These guys need to know that some of us recognize them and thier boats!
> 
> That being said, there are guides who are very professional, ethical and all around good guys, Hogheaven being one of them. We need to be careful not to stereotype all of them because some of them are bad apples.


I would hate to have to get in a fight wearing duck hunting attire, (i.e. waders, goretex, etc.) but if somebody did that to me, I would have to "beat the bufflehead" out of them!


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

deke said:


> "when I find a spot I like I just might camp there 'til my two day possession limit is accumulated."
> 
> Sounds like you mean in one day, why not just say I'll hunt two days if that is what you meant? Becuase to me it sounds like you mean to do it in one.
> 
> ...


Now, Mister deke, why would I camp not overnight and be allowed two limits if them game warden pals of mine even supposed I didn't camp over night? What I meant for you to understand is that I can camp there for a week if it takes me that long to get two days limit. And I'll be the first to admit that if the location of my boat pleases me more than just the killin' of ducks, then I would still be in the legal right to do just that. Take a week to gather a two day limit, I mean. Might be I'm more concerned with trappin' than shootin'. :rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Third Coast Fishing said:


> I would hate to have to get in a fight wearing duck hunting attire, (i.e. waders, goretex, etc.) but if somebody did that to me, I would have to "beat the bufflehead" out of them!


Make a big marsh mud ball next time and hurl it in front of the boat, see if it'll plop in his face. I can't believe anyone would do something like that to fellow hunters. Anytime that happens we need the name of the guide service plastered all over these boards with exactly what they did, pictures would be even better.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang Bro..You Really Want to get your butt whooped.. hwell:

Alot of folks use the Coast..Guides & Regular Joe's..Some of the Guides & Outfitters do take it way past the limit & do some really cheesey stuff..

When you fling poo..Someone might come visit you @ the ramp..:wink:

I hunt the Coast just for Snow geese.. I rarelly go there for ducks & for the most parts I stick to my Leases...

We can all rant about this,But It just gets everyones pantys in a wad..

Ive got a Rant..Try Duck hunting ..on the Coast..& some weasel parks his boat outside the deekes..& Starts to soak mud minnows..:fireworks 
This sets me off like a cannon.....
Oxx..



justletmein said:


> Make a big marsh mud ball next time and hurl it in front of the boat, see if it'll plop in his face. I can't believe anyone would do something like that to fellow hunters. Anytime that happens we need the name of the guide service plastered all over these boards with exactly what they did, pictures would be even better.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I think John has the right idea. Just my 2 c.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Bay Blinds are public... Said it in every post I made. Question answered yet again.

Running through decoys predawn will get a hunter run over and killed. (I know its hard to believe but some actually set decoys at predawn/Prelight and may be in the spread) Just the engine on my boat is 720 pounds, add hull weight, all stainless cage/rigging,when adding me(285), four other passengers(200+-apiece), plus gear and dogs, moving at 30mph plus. Your looking at a Law of inertia college level problem. No brakes, only left, right, and throttle. I aint gonna risk killing a dog or hunter, for no duck.

Last thing- Get the number of the Local GW LEO. Next time your checked ask for the cell number of the GW. When a Hunter( Guide OR OTHER WISE) disrtupts your hunt in any way, callem. IT is called Harasment and is Enforced. It aint just for PETA Types.
By all means I aint gonna fight, not gonna throw stuff, not gonna harass...etc. I know the laws and I love my job, my family, and life.

Peace, Merry Christmas, and Lets go hunting. Quit with the Sterotypin...all professions have there good and bad apples.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

way to go Hogheaven...Here here..

Oxx..


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Dang Bro..You Really Want to get your butt whooped.. hwell:


Sometimes you gotta stand up for yourself ya know?



OxbowOutfitters said:


> When you fling poo..Someone might come visit you @ the ramp..:wink:


When you run an airboat through a man's dekes or 10 yards from him and his dog and sometimes kids you might expect someone to fling poo or come visit you @ the ramp.


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Sometimes you gotta stand up for yourself ya know?
> 
> When you run an airboat through a man's dekes or 10 yards from him and his dog and sometimes kids you might expect someone to fling poo or come visit you @ the ramp.


I believe that even my anger management trainin' would be over ridden and I might become quite miffed, myself.

I ran through a guy's deeks once on complete accident and it scared the Hades out of me. Not to mention the dozen new decoys it cost me. Luckily, I had a boat load of brand new ones that just happened to be his brand.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Hogheaven said:


> Running through decoys predawn will get a hunter run over and killed. (I know its hard to believe but some actually set decoys at predawn/Prelight and may be in the spread) Just the engine on my boat is 720 pounds, add hull weight, all stainless cage/rigging,when adding me(285), four other passengers(200+-apiece), plus gear and dogs, moving at 30mph plus. Your looking at a Law of inertia college level problem. No brakes, only left, right, and throttle. I aint gonna risk killing a dog or hunter, for no duck.


Exactly! Whenever I hear an airboat coming while visibility is not good, either in fog or in the predawn, my hunters are given orders to get out of the spread immediately. Too many of the airboats will see our lights and still run thru or just barely around our decoys, and I'm scared that if someone doesn't have a headlight, they'll eventually run over somebody.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

I bet if you guys went down to your local steel fab shop and had them make ya'll up a dozen steel decoys with long metal rods on them so you could stick them in place real good, it wouldn't take very long (once!) before these guy's started driving WAY around your spreads!


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Well said Hog!Ive been hunting the coast all my life and have rarely had trouble like ya'll say.Even though I know it happens.I would much rather hunt a shoreline under cover than a blind.The only way to rid these problems is get serious about your hunting and get a lease where there are rules and guidelines everyone has to fallow.I disagree with the comment of there not being any sportsman left. I know there are plenty of them.As for all the other yahoos,well i dont think we will ever be ridden of them.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hogheaven said:


> when adding me(285),


You been on a diet?


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

capn said:


> Uhhh, no, they don't have dibs. Not in any way shape form or fashion. It is however good manners for the occupants of the blind to invite the blind builder to hunt with them if he shows up late. The blind builder can't invite the occupants to hunt when they were already hunting.


Cap'n, try to hunt a public blind in the Ms flyway i.e. Ark./La. with that Philosophy/Attitude. Like I said it's all about being polite and not acting like you own the spot and respecting those that put the work in for you to have place to hunt.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm gonna go build a house on stilts out there and put a lock on it. NO, yall can't use it, it's my winter vacation house.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Ledge said:


> Cap'n, try to hunt a public blind in the Ms flyway i.e. Ark./La. with that Philosophy/Attitude. Like I said it's all about being polite and not acting like you own the spot and respecting those that put the work in for you to have place to hunt.


It's my understanding that most of their public locations don't allow blinds, and that where they are allowed, they have to have a permit. Kind of like Caddo. Where permits are involved, it's a whole different matter. Wallisville is also that way, except that the permitted blinds must be removed after the season.

But you're right, is about being polite and not acting like you own the spot. The problem is that the blind builders think they own the spot just because they built a blind there. I've had several good spots ruined because somebody built a blind where one wasn't needed - I've hunted there for years with no blind, but suddenly it's their spot because they built a stand there? That's the problem.

Of course, again, I don't hunt blinds. They aren't needed.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

Ledge said:


> Cap'n, try to hunt a public blind in the Ms flyway i.e. Ark./La. with that Philosophy/Attitude. Like I said it's all about being polite and not acting like you own the spot and respecting those that put the work in for you to have place to hunt.


Man - you are more dense than a box of rocks. Why don't you just get some t-posts and barb wire and fence off about 20 acres of flat around the blind while you are at it, then put a lock on it, as well. After all, you bought the t-posts and put in the labor to do it. What part of PUBLIC LAND do you not comprehend?

Every year, this same idiotic debate arises and it aint even debatable - I can't stand you guys that stake out part of the bay with your 15 blinds w/ stupid freaking locks on em, then leave your decoys out there all season, or put em out the night before, all the while trying to make some money off of this **** then have the ignorance to get ****** at someone if "god forbid" they want to hunt that particular piece of public land. SHow me your deed/title to the piece of land you be referring to and i'll leave it the hell alone. The fact that a confrontation even has to occur is asnine.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Man, you duck hunters are a serious bunch. I do not hunt ducks, and could not tell you the difference between a wood duck and daffy duck but I just might have to try it and see what all the excitement is about. This thread has shown why hunting has gotten way to serious these days.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

big john o said:


> Man, you duck hunters are a serious bunch. I do not hunt ducks, and could not tell you the difference between a wood duck and daffy duck but I just might have to try it and see what all the excitement is about. This thread has shown why hunting has gotten way to serious these days.


diff is that daffy duck is "disthpiccable."


----------



## CroakerSoaker (May 17, 2005)

I believe this whole thread is about respect, or lack there of! If you hunt on the bay sooner or later you will run into someone. Respect them and their property. People build duck blinds sometimes so they are comfortable. I personally like to have a comfortable place to relax and BS with friends, kill a few ducks, also just to be outdoors. If I spend the time and money to build it, please respect it. I would appreciate you allowing me to hunt it. If you brought your own portable blind and set it up in the area oh well, you took the time and effort to set up that morning, spots yours. on the other hand if i have a lock on the blind i built, dont shoot it off. why should i spend the time and money for you to have a comfortable place to hunt? hunt on the ground, that was your intentions in the first place was it not. I just have problems with people who don't put any work into duck hunting and act like everyone owes them something. These are the problem people, those who want something for nothing. Also there are some guides who take things overboard and they need to realize their actions and respect others hunting the same areas. There is for sure plenty of shoreline for everyone to hunt you just might have to run a little farther than others. All it takes is a little effort for everyone to hunt together peacefully!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

CroakerSoaker said:


> These are the problem people, those who want something for nothing.


Like the ones who build blinds on public land and act as if it's their own private property?


----------



## Canard Gris (Oct 23, 2006)

CroakerSoaker said:


> I would appreciate you allowing me to hunt it.
> 
> And I would appreciated it if you didnt be a squatter on public land.
> 
> ...


Red is my response.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, This thread just won't end. Lets just meet at the ramp one mourning and beat the **** out of each other.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well I think we covered all of that pretty well.

TH


----------

